# NavraInvest ASX share fund



## WaySolid (22 April 2005)

Just thought I would share a spread sheet I have been working on for one of my investments. 

It analyses a fund I have recently invested in. I spend a lot of time in excel these days and find it's an amazing programme for analysing trades, investing and various portfolios.


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (23 April 2005)

Has Steve's Fund taken a bit of a hit of late then?


----------



## WaySolid (23 April 2005)

The Barbarian Investor said:
			
		

> Has Steve's Fund taken a bit of a hit of late then?



Look at the unit price for your answer. The fund aims to take advantage of volatility in share pricing, so will have a good opportunity to prove it's worth in the current enviroment.


----------



## GreatPig (23 April 2005)

WaySolid said:
			
		

> The fund aims to take advantage of volatility in share pricing, so will have a good opportunity to prove it's worth in the current enviroment.



The current environment is not particularly volatile: prices have mostly just been going down.

And out-performing the S&P/ASX 200 at the moment just means losing less than 6% of funds in one month. 

Do you know which actual shares the fund is trading at the moment?

Cheers,
GP


----------



## WaySolid (24 April 2005)

Hi GP,

There is a list of the universe of stocks the fund trades on the website. Along with examples of the methodology. Also recently Steve Navra posted a series of actual trades and dates and volumes for Leighton. At any one time I'm not aware if the exact holdings are disclosed though.


----------



## GreatPig (24 April 2005)

WaySolid,



			
				WaySolid said:
			
		

> At any one time I'm not aware if the exact holdings are disclosed though.



Thanks.

I did look through the trading example he posted on Somersoft. It will be interesting to see though how his DCT methodology holds up if we enter a sustained bear market (hopefully not just yet!). I don't think it would be easy for _any_ strategy based solely on long positions to do well. Just out-performing the index is not much consolation if that is seriously negative.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## WaySolid (24 April 2005)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> WaySolid,
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> ...



Where did you hear that it's based solely on long positions?


----------



## GreatPig (24 April 2005)

WaySolid said:
			
		

> Where did you hear that it's based solely on long positions?



I didn't hear it explicitly stated, but assumed so from Steve's explanation of the NavTrade system and the explanation on his Website:



> Dollar Cost Trading involves buying potential value at the lower points and frequently locking in gains by selling at higher points



and...



> When share prices fall, the system tends to generate buy signals, and when share prices rise, the system tends to generate sell signals.



The explanation doesn't preclude the possibility of short positions if prices rise far enough, but there's no mention of it, and I've never heard Steve mention it either. Nor have I heard any mention of derivatives.

But of course that could just be because I don't have all the information. Do you know if his funds use short positions and/or derivatives?

Cheers,
GP


----------



## WaySolid (24 April 2005)

I think you know as much as I do regarding the specifics. I don't believe derivatives are used and I'm not sure how long or short the weighting is in the fund at any time.


----------

